# Implantation Bleeding?? Or early period??



## Lucky77

Hi All,

I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it. 

Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:


----------



## edgybeautyx

Lucky77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:


Okay, so i didn't want to R&R but were so close! my period was feb 26th i also had odd spotting on the 15th. not sure when i ovulated but sure it had to be between 11-13. so were right there. i say it was deff IB! i am not due for my period til 25th so were so close. this makes me feel hopeful lol. so i think your okay 

btw still soon to test give it a few days! i'm thinking about testing weds/thurs then after my missed period if i miss it


----------



## Lucky77

edgybeautyx said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> 
> Okay, so i didn't want to R&R but were so close! my period was feb 26th i also had odd spotting on the 15th. not sure when i ovulated but sure it had to be between 11-13. so were right there. i say it was deff IB! i am not due for my period til 25th so were so close. this makes me feel hopeful lol. so i think your okay
> 
> btw still soon to test give it a few days! i'm thinking about testing weds/thurs then after my missed period if i miss itClick to expand...

What a coincidence!! I think I will wait until Thursday morning to test again. Thanks for your reply, I'm so glad I'm not the only one experiencing this :) I thought it was too early for implantation bleeding but maybe it wasn't. Good luck and I'll keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## edgybeautyx

Lucky77 said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> 
> Okay, so i didn't want to R&R but were so close! my period was feb 26th i also had odd spotting on the 15th. not sure when i ovulated but sure it had to be between 11-13. so were right there. i say it was deff IB! i am not due for my period til 25th so were so close. this makes me feel hopeful lol. so i think your okay
> 
> btw still soon to test give it a few days! i'm thinking about testing weds/thurs then after my missed period if i miss itClick to expand...
> 
> What a coincidence!! I think I will wait until Thursday morning to test again. Thanks for your reply, I'm so glad I'm not the only one experiencing this :) I thought it was too early for implantation bleeding but maybe it wasn't. Good luck and I'll keep you posted on what happens.Click to expand...

Yes it is! yeah i am thinking of testing thursday then monday which is the day after my missed period if it does.. i hope you get a BFP! as well as myself this cycle has been very different and promising. good l:dust:


----------



## zilla

Lucky77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:

if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV. 
most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxx


----------



## edgybeautyx

zilla said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV.
> most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxxClick to expand...


Yeah i read alot of women reported cold symptoms before implantation happens that friday i had a runny nose and a bad sore throat. then 2 am saturday morning i noticed the spot and implantation symptoms. so i am hoping this is it!


----------



## zilla

edgybeautyx said:


> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV.
> most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah i read alot of women reported cold symptoms before implantation happens that friday i had a runny nose and a bad sore throat. then 2 am saturday morning i noticed the spot and implantation symptoms. so i am hoping this is it!Click to expand...

fxd for you! z xxxx


----------



## Lucky77

edgybeautyx said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> 
> Okay, so i didn't want to R&R but were so close! my period was feb 26th i also had odd spotting on the 15th. not sure when i ovulated but sure it had to be between 11-13. so were right there. i say it was deff IB! i am not due for my period til 25th so were so close. this makes me feel hopeful lol. so i think your okay
> 
> btw still soon to test give it a few days! i'm thinking about testing weds/thurs then after my missed period if i miss itClick to expand...
> 
> What a coincidence!! I think I will wait until Thursday morning to test again. Thanks for your reply, I'm so glad I'm not the only one experiencing this :) I thought it was too early for implantation bleeding but maybe it wasn't. Good luck and I'll keep you posted on what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is! yeah i am thinking of testing thursday then monday which is the day after my missed period if it does.. i hope you get a BFP! as well as myself this cycle has been very different and promising. good l:dust:Click to expand...

Good luck, I hope this is the month you get a BFP too :) I was a little too ambitious this week. I took a first response early result test yesterday which was 6 days before my expected start date (negative) then I took an ept test this morning 5 days before my start date (negative). Even though it's still probably too early for the tests to detect a pregnancy, I'm beginning to get a little discouraged ;(


----------



## Lucky77

zilla said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV.
> most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much for responding. I was beginning to think that my calculations were off. After 3 negative tests, it's just a waiting game at this point (5 days left). Even though this wasn't planned, I hope I get a BFP this month and I hope you get one as well :) lots of luck to you


----------



## edgybeautyx

Lucky77 said:


> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV.
> most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for responding. I was beginning to think that my calculations were off. After 3 negative tests, it's just a waiting game at this point (5 days left). Even though this wasn't planned, I hope I get a BFP this month and I hope you get one as well :) lots of luck to youClick to expand...

Well if you were in the right part of your cycle there is a very high chance (-:
and a huge gift. i'm trying so hard to just wait til monday just so hard :[


----------



## Lucky77

edgybeautyx said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV.
> most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for responding. I was beginning to think that my calculations were off. After 3 negative tests, it's just a waiting game at this point (5 days left). Even though this wasn't planned, I hope I get a BFP this month and I hope you get one as well :) lots of luck to youClick to expand...
> 
> Well if you were in the right part of your cycle there is a very high chance (-:
> and a huge gift. i'm trying so hard to just wait til monday just so hard :[Click to expand...

It really is extremely difficult. I'm trying to put my mind on other things but it isn't quite working :dohh: I hope you have better luck waiting than I've had. I've never experienced mid cycle bleeding so regardless of the outcome this cycle is odd. And I've had the worst insomnia recently and butterfly feeling in my stomach, but that could be due to my anticipation of seeing if my period starts on Monday. Good luck and baby dust :)


----------



## edgybeautyx

Lucky77 said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV.
> most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for responding. I was beginning to think that my calculations were off. After 3 negative tests, it's just a waiting game at this point (5 days left). Even though this wasn't planned, I hope I get a BFP this month and I hope you get one as well :) lots of luck to youClick to expand...
> 
> Well if you were in the right part of your cycle there is a very high chance (-:
> and a huge gift. i'm trying so hard to just wait til monday just so hard :[Click to expand...
> 
> It really is extremely difficult. I'm trying to put my mind on other things but it isn't quite working :dohh: I hope you have better luck waiting than I've had. I've never experienced mid cycle bleeding so regardless of the outcome this cycle is odd. And I've had the worst insomnia recently and butterfly feeling in my stomach, but that could be due to my anticipation of seeing if my period starts on Monday. Good luck and baby dust :)Click to expand...

Whoa so today been weird no new symptoms really but i was at McDonald's sitting when out of nowhere in my left area i had this dull pulling i can't even explain it i never felt this in my life. it radiated into my belly whole thing lasted 2-3 mins then it all stopped? i been having these odd dull pull cramps and lower back spasms today that's about it. Oh i did buy some tests!

not me i am out by 11pm up by sunrise not normal for me!


----------



## Lucky77

edgybeautyx said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV.
> most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for responding. I was beginning to think that my calculations were off. After 3 negative tests, it's just a waiting game at this point (5 days left). Even though this wasn't planned, I hope I get a BFP this month and I hope you get one as well :) lots of luck to youClick to expand...
> 
> Well if you were in the right part of your cycle there is a very high chance (-:
> and a huge gift. i'm trying so hard to just wait til monday just so hard :[Click to expand...
> 
> It really is extremely difficult. I'm trying to put my mind on other things but it isn't quite working :dohh: I hope you have better luck waiting than I've had. I've never experienced mid cycle bleeding so regardless of the outcome this cycle is odd. And I've had the worst insomnia recently and butterfly feeling in my stomach, but that could be due to my anticipation of seeing if my period starts on Monday. Good luck and baby dust :)Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa so today been weird no new symptoms really but i was at McDonald's sitting when out of nowhere in my left area i had this dull pulling i can't even explain it i never felt this in my life. it radiated into my belly whole thing lasted 2-3 mins then it all stopped? i been having these odd dull pull cramps and lower back spasms today that's about it. Oh i did buy some tests!
> 
> not me i am out by 11pm up by sunrise not normal for me!Click to expand...

That's crazy I had the same thing today intermittently (it felt like my left ovary was moving) the same thing happened to my right yesterday. Although, I've felt somethong similar to that around ovulation time before. And I've been kinda gassy for the last few days (sorry if TMI).


----------



## edgybeautyx

Lucky77 said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this site and I apologize if this topic has been discussed previously. I have a quick question about implantation bleeding and I would love to hear about anyone's previous experiences with it.
> 
> Long story short, my husband and I are not actively trying to conceive, however, we had a little bit of fun this month and now I think I may have experienced implantation bleeding. I have a fairly regular 30 day cycle and my last period was from February 25 until March 1. On March 15-17 (cycle days 20-22) I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped after using the bathroom (sorry if TMI). I am not sure exactly when I ovulated this month I tried to calculate when it could have been and I narrowed it down to between March 8 and March 12. So could the bleeding I experienced be due to implantation bleeding or is it too early for that to occur? I took a pregnancy test this morning just in case and it was negative. My next period should start March 26. I am so confused and I don't really know what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated :flower:
> 
> if you ovulated between 8-12 of march and you bled 15-17, that means that you could have had implantation bleeding with a range from 7-9 days from OV.
> most IB happens between 6-12 days so it's possible :) good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for responding. I was beginning to think that my calculations were off. After 3 negative tests, it's just a waiting game at this point (5 days left). Even though this wasn't planned, I hope I get a BFP this month and I hope you get one as well :) lots of luck to youClick to expand...
> 
> Well if you were in the right part of your cycle there is a very high chance (-:
> and a huge gift. i'm trying so hard to just wait til monday just so hard :[Click to expand...
> 
> It really is extremely difficult. I'm trying to put my mind on other things but it isn't quite working :dohh: I hope you have better luck waiting than I've had. I've never experienced mid cycle bleeding so regardless of the outcome this cycle is odd. And I've had the worst insomnia recently and butterfly feeling in my stomach, but that could be due to my anticipation of seeing if my period starts on Monday. Good luck and baby dust :)Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa so today been weird no new symptoms really but i was at McDonald's sitting when out of nowhere in my left area i had this dull pulling i can't even explain it i never felt this in my life. it radiated into my belly whole thing lasted 2-3 mins then it all stopped? i been having these odd dull pull cramps and lower back spasms today that's about it. Oh i did buy some tests!
> 
> not me i am out by 11pm up by sunrise not normal for me!Click to expand...
> 
> That's crazy I had the same thing today intermittently (it felt like my left ovary was moving) the same thing happened to my right yesterday. Although, I've felt somethong similar to that around ovulation time before. And I've been kinda gassy for the last few days (sorry if TMI).Click to expand...

Yeah! i have not yet to feel whatever that was again just having a mild lower backache and on/off cramps not like typical cramps just odd one. yesterday i had one random belly sharp poke lasted few seconds some odd sensations on right yesterday. not sure what DPO i am :/ either 8 or 10 either way period is 3 days way i never had these sensations ever.


----------



## Lucky77

And now the next odd thing happened. My gums started to bleed and I wasn't brushing my teeth just sitting down. If I'm not pregnant I'm going to make a doctor's appointment because too many weird things have been happening recently.


----------



## edgybeautyx

Lucky77 said:


> And now the next odd thing happened. My gums started to bleed and I wasn't brushing my teeth just sitting down. If I'm not pregnant I'm going to make a doctor's appointment because too many weird things have been happening recently.

That is deff a sign i heard and read alot about the teeth getting linked back to pregnancy. i notice that this week just little bleeds out of my teeth i may not have perfect teeth but i don't get that ! are you teeth/gums sensitive? i had a killer toothache while back gums bleed randomly and i notice it hurts to brush :( pregnancy gingivitis. i was gone from headaches now i have one again :( i hope i'll get that BFP ugh.


----------



## Lucky77

edgybeautyx said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> And now the next odd thing happened. My gums started to bleed and I wasn't brushing my teeth just sitting down. If I'm not pregnant I'm going to make a doctor's appointment because too many weird things have been happening recently.
> 
> That is deff a sign i heard and read alot about the teeth getting linked back to pregnancy. i notice that this week just little bleeds out of my teeth i may not have perfect teeth but i don't get that ! are you teeth/gums sensitive? i had a killer toothache while back gums bleed randomly and i notice it hurts to brush :( pregnancy gingivitis. i was gone from headaches now i have one again :( i hope i'll get that BFP ugh.Click to expand...

I had a dental appointment about 4 months ago and everything was fine. I have above average dental hygiene so I don't know why my gums are bleeding and they aren't usually sensitive. They didn't bleed when I was brushing but bleed while I was just sitting down doing nothing. On occasion I'll fall asleep without brushing my teeth but it's not a habit. These symptoms are so weird, I hope that your headache goes away and you feel better and you get a BFP soon only a few days left :thumbup:


----------



## edgybeautyx

Lucky77 said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> And now the next odd thing happened. My gums started to bleed and I wasn't brushing my teeth just sitting down. If I'm not pregnant I'm going to make a doctor's appointment because too many weird things have been happening recently.
> 
> That is deff a sign i heard and read alot about the teeth getting linked back to pregnancy. i notice that this week just little bleeds out of my teeth i may not have perfect teeth but i don't get that ! are you teeth/gums sensitive? i had a killer toothache while back gums bleed randomly and i notice it hurts to brush :( pregnancy gingivitis. i was gone from headaches now i have one again :( i hope i'll get that BFP ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a dental appointment about 4 months ago and everything was fine. I have above average dental hygiene so I don't know why my gums are bleeding and they aren't usually sensitive. They didn't bleed when I was brushing but bleed while I was just sitting down doing nothing. On occasion I'll fall asleep without brushing my teeth but it's not a habit. These symptoms are so weird, I hope that your headache goes away and you feel better and you get a BFP soon only a few days left :thumbup:Click to expand...

The headache did leave it comes and goes but i had some uterus stretching pains? deff not normal. and i was going to sleep just now but got super hungry! eating a frozen dinner lmao then going to sleep i am just so hungry right now. yeah those might be signs for you good luck!


----------



## zilla

edgybeautyx said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> And now the next odd thing happened. My gums started to bleed and I wasn't brushing my teeth just sitting down. If I'm not pregnant I'm going to make a doctor's appointment because too many weird things have been happening recently.
> 
> That is deff a sign i heard and read alot about the teeth getting linked back to pregnancy. i notice that this week just little bleeds out of my teeth i may not have perfect teeth but i don't get that ! are you teeth/gums sensitive? i had a killer toothache while back gums bleed randomly and i notice it hurts to brush :( pregnancy gingivitis. i was gone from headaches now i have one again :( i hope i'll get that BFP ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a dental appointment about 4 months ago and everything was fine. I have above average dental hygiene so I don't know why my gums are bleeding and they aren't usually sensitive. They didn't bleed when I was brushing but bleed while I was just sitting down doing nothing. On occasion I'll fall asleep without brushing my teeth but it's not a habit. These symptoms are so weird, I hope that your headache goes away and you feel better and you get a BFP soon only a few days left :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The headache did leave it comes and goes but i had some uterus stretching pains? deff not normal. and i was going to sleep just now but got super hungry! eating a frozen dinner lmao then going to sleep i am just so hungry right now. yeah those might be signs for you good luck!Click to expand...





psssssssssssssssssst..... CONGRATULATIONS! xx


----------



## Lucky77

edgybeautyx said:


> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky77 said:
> 
> 
> And now the next odd thing happened. My gums started to bleed and I wasn't brushing my teeth just sitting down. If I'm not pregnant I'm going to make a doctor's appointment because too many weird things have been happening recently.
> 
> That is deff a sign i heard and read alot about the teeth getting linked back to pregnancy. i notice that this week just little bleeds out of my teeth i may not have perfect teeth but i don't get that ! are you teeth/gums sensitive? i had a killer toothache while back gums bleed randomly and i notice it hurts to brush :( pregnancy gingivitis. i was gone from headaches now i have one again :( i hope i'll get that BFP ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a dental appointment about 4 months ago and everything was fine. I have above average dental hygiene so I don't know why my gums are bleeding and they aren't usually sensitive. They didn't bleed when I was brushing but bleed while I was just sitting down doing nothing. On occasion I'll fall asleep without brushing my teeth but it's not a habit. These symptoms are so weird, I hope that your headache goes away and you feel better and you get a BFP soon only a few days left :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The headache did leave it comes and goes but i had some uterus stretching pains? deff not normal. and i was going to sleep just now but got super hungry! eating a frozen dinner lmao then going to sleep i am just so hungry right now. yeah those might be signs for you good luck!Click to expand...

Congratulations, I'm so happy for you!!! May the next 9 months be merry :happydance:


----------



## edgybeautyx

I just hope i really am pregnant!


----------



## xmaddeyesx

Just had a quick read through this thread, I think I'm roughly on the same cycle as you guys. AF is due the 27th. I think I'm experiencing IB today but I'm unsure! I had brown cm and some spotting yesterday, then today I woke up with bad cramps and when I went to the loo and wiped there was dark blood and brown cm. I did a cp check afterwards and its fairly high.. I have a tilted uterus so my cervix is always really low... I haven't had any more bleeding since about an hour ago but still have cramps :/ also feeling very gassy lately plus I've had other symptoms. I'm 10dpo so there's still a chance this could be IB but I'm trying not to get my hopes up.. :c 

Congrats on your bfp edgy! Hoping for a sticky bean for you :)


----------



## pcsoph2890

this is wierd as, this syptom has just happened to me and confused about it! All this month literally a day after ovulation i had sore boobs (usually only get them a few days before AF. 
AF is not due until the 28th and when i just wiped now i saw some bleeding?? Not sure if IB or just AF coming earlier as my boobs have started to get more painful the last couple of days. We did the deed on both the two days before ovulation (did a kit test)
My whole cycle is a bit off this month too - Ovulation was a couple of days early - which could mean AF will come a few days early too??
Don't want to test as i'll wait and see what happens over the next few days, but eating loads, a bit tired (but that could be due to just started cycling to and from work a 22m trip!!??


----------



## xmaddeyesx

pcsoph2890 said:


> this is wierd as, this syptom has just happened to me and confused about it! All this month literally a day after ovulation i had sore boobs (usually only get them a few days before AF.
> AF is not due until the 28th and when i just wiped now i saw some bleeding?? Not sure if IB or just AF coming earlier as my boobs have started to get more painful the last couple of days. We did the deed on both the two days before ovulation (did a kit test)
> My whole cycle is a bit off this month too - Ovulation was a couple of days early - which could mean AF will come a few days early too??
> Don't want to test as i'll wait and see what happens over the next few days, but eating loads, a bit tired (but that could be due to just started cycling to and from work a 22m trip!!??

If you O'd early then AF will probably come early as well. Are you only spotting or having cm as well? I'm wearing a pad so I can track what's going on down there today..


----------



## pcsoph2890

yeah that's what i thought about AF coming earlier this month - but not having any cm at all since o'd - again which is strange for me!
I'll just wait - but after 8 months of TTC would like something to happen - of just for AF to come so these boobs would just be less painful!


----------



## xmaddeyesx

Yeah I've been trying 6 months, I'm only 20, I don't wanna wait forever :( AF came.. good luck to you x


----------

